# How do men who date cope with this?



## Mongrelcel (Apr 6, 2021)

How do they cope with the fact that the foid is "talking to" antoher 15 guys?
That they are just another option, just a number in the phone. In her mind you are not special in any way whatsoever, your just an another horny dog

Maybe its because I've never dated, but I if i started talking to someone, it would be pretty fucking special to me - I can imagine if to that person I was a nobody.

Can you imagine dating a foid, and still having to compete for her attention? You cant even relax for a second, if you do, some guy who didnt will immidiately take over.

Should you not feel comfortable around yout partner? How can you feel comfortable when youre being tested 24/7?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Apr 6, 2021)

Foids will cheat i promise you can never trust a girl


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 6, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> Foids will cheat i promise you can never trust a girl


I feel like a foid will emotionally cheat on you every single day of the relationship, and then finalize the cheating with actualy real phyiscal cheating once she wants the relationsjip to end


----------



## Yliaster (Apr 6, 2021)

Getting a girl's number or Social Media is basically just you entering the Invisible Tournament in her phone.


----------



## Warlow (Apr 6, 2021)

at some point you just accept it, women's nature is very cruel and unfair. Always be 3 steps ahead and be prepared for the inevitable, the average foid is inundated with male options that blow most men out the water


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 6, 2021)

she'd stop talking to them if you're chad


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 6, 2021)

Warlow said:


> at some point you just accept it, women's nature is very cruel and unfair. Always be 3 steps ahead and be prepared for the inevitable, the average foid is inundated with male options that blow most men out the water


Ocf I'm talking about a situation where youre already a chad - impossible to date as a non chad. 
Even if youre already a chad, the situation is exactly the same - you've just came out on top


----------



## Warlow (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Ocf I'm talking about a situation where youre already a chad - impossible to date as a non chad.
> Even if youre already a chad, the situation is exactly the same - you've just came out on top


even chad's get this shit yeah. Unironically as shitty as it sounds, settling down and getting married seems like a scam, especially with these new age whores


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

they just do what they feel like without overthinking cause you only live once and rotting at home because a bunch of autists online make up theories is detrimental


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 6, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> they just do what they feel like without overthinking cause you only live once and rotting at home because a bunch of autists online make up theories is detrimental


wdym "making up theories"?
you want to tell me its not true?


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> wdym "making up theories"?
> you want to tell me its not true?


idgaf bro


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> How do they cope with the fact that the foid is "talking to" antoher 15 guys?
> That they are just another option, just a number in the phone. In her mind you are not special in any way whatsoever, your just an another horny dog
> 
> Maybe its because I've never dated, but I if i started talking to someone, it would be pretty fucking special to me - I can imagine if to that person I was a nobody.
> ...


Some men are the number 1 option for girls. You know girls have crushes etc.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> How do they cope with the fact that the foid is "talking to" antoher 15 guys?
> That they are just another option, just a number in the phone. In her mind you are not special in any way whatsoever, your just an another horny dog
> 
> Maybe its because I've never dated, but I if i started talking to someone, it would be pretty fucking special to me - I can imagine if to that person I was a nobody.
> ...


That's why I've never dated.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 6, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Some men are the number 1 option for girls. You know girls have crushes etc.


But thatx exactly what I'm talking about - rather than viewing me as an individual, she would view me as an option - number 1 option, but option neverthless


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> But thatx exactly what I'm talking about - rather than viewing me as an individual, she would view me as an option - number 1 option, but option neverthless


The option was a bad word choice by me. If the girl is infatuated with you she doesn't think about the other guys, you are the one she wants. You are her "oneitis".


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 6, 2021)

The average woman doesn't have 15 other options. 

Most women are Beckys, they don't get hit on in public or at work all the time. They don't get on bars or clubs every week. They aren't on Tinder, and even if they are, most women don't want ONS with strangers (Chad or not). The amount of men that show romantic or sexual interest in a Becky is not that big.

Also, women can fall in love just like men, and the person they love is not just "another option" for them, they genuinely love them.


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Also, women can fall in love just like men, and the person they love is not just "another option" for them, they genuinely love them.


Yeah. Girls obsess guys they love/have crush on just like some forum members are obsessed with their oneitises.


----------



## ezio6 (Apr 6, 2021)

the solution ? Cheat first, its iver if youre not chad tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 6, 2021)

ldar


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 6, 2021)

LTR is dead in this degenerate world.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 6, 2021)

ezio6 said:


> the solution ? Cheat first, its iver if youre not chad tbh


the one who cares less in a relationship, always wins


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> How do they cope with the fact that the foid is "talking to" antoher 15 guys?
> That they are just another option, just a number in the phone. In her mind you are not special in any way whatsoever, your just an another horny dog
> 
> Maybe its because I've never dated, but I if i started talking to someone, it would be pretty fucking special to me - I can imagine if to that person I was a nobody.
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gonthar (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Should you not feel comfortable around yout partner? How can you feel comfortable when youre being tested 24/7?


It won't be comfortable, in fact it can be pretty stressful.


----------



## Deleted member 5456 (Apr 6, 2021)

Confidence>everything


----------



## Blue (Apr 6, 2021)

Dude that's absolutely crushing me as well... I really can't cope with this + the fact that she's 99% not a virgin anymore. It's like you will inevitably get ghosted with zero consequences because oh well, she can order a Chad who mogs you to her house with just a few letters of text.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 6, 2021)

Unironically talk to 15 other girls. No one really wins. The closest you can get to winning is being chad. If you don’t have that kind of smv you can choose between loneliness of mgtow or the anguish of trying to win a girls heart as a sub8


----------



## mewcoper (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> How do they cope with the fact that the foid is "talking to" antoher 15 guys?
> That they are just another option, just a number in the phone. In her mind you are not special in any way whatsoever, your just an another horny dog
> 
> Maybe its because I've never dated, but I if i started talking to someone, it would be pretty fucking special to me - I can imagine if to that person I was a nobody.
> ...


literally i dated first time 6 months ago it's most stresfull shit i have ever done


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> The average woman doesn't have 15 other options.
> 
> Most women are Beckys, they don't get hit on in public or at work all the time. They don't get on bars or clubs every week. They aren't on Tinder, and even if they are, most women don't want ONS with strangers (Chad or not). The amount of men that show romantic or sexual interest in a Becky is not that big.
> 
> Also, women can fall in love just like men, and the person they love is not just "another option" for them, they genuinely love them.


*SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKIN GREYCEL BLUEPILLED FUCKNUGGET*

*GO BACK TO REDDIT IF YOU ACTUALLY BELIEVE THIS SHIT YOU HAVE NOT TALKED TO A SINGLE YOUNG GIRL IN YOUR ENTIRE LIFE *


----------



## john2 (Apr 6, 2021)

This is why escortceling is ideal in 2021 unless you're some chad who can easily get a ONS. Just pay, nut and go... instead of simping and spending money after some hypergamous whore who will eventually dump you and cause you emotional damage.


----------



## Julian (Apr 6, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> *SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKIN GREYCEL BLUEPILLED FUCKNUGGET
> 
> GO BACK TO REDDIT IF YOU ACTUALLY BELIEVE THIS SHIT YOU HAVE NOT TALKED TO A SINGLE YOUNG GIRL IN YOUR ENTIRE LIFE *



True low tier normie girl in my friendgroup gets approached ALL THE TIME + guys messaging her on instagram its insane.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 6, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> *SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU FUCKIN GREYCEL BLUEPILLED FUCKNUGGET
> 
> GO BACK TO REDDIT IF YOU ACTUALLY BELIEVE THIS SHIT YOU HAVE NOT TALKED TO A SINGLE YOUNG GIRL IN YOUR ENTIRE LIFE *


Keep barking.


Julian said:


> True low tier normie girl in my friendgroup gets approached ALL THE TIME + guys messaging her on instagram its insane.


Depends on social circle and if she is more extraverted or more introverted. Approaches in real life don't happen "all the time" for Beckys if they don't go to clubs and bars every week. 

Don't know about Instagram. But yeah, that could be true. Although most girls don't have Hundreds of followers and simps.


----------



## Julian (Apr 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Keep barking.
> 
> Depends on social circle and if she is more extraverted or more introverted. Approaches in real life don't happen "all the time" for Beckys if they don't go to clubs and bars every week.
> 
> Don't know about Instagram. But yeah, that could be true. Although most girls don't have Hundreds of followers and simps.



Most girls DO have hundreds of followers and simps? And ye approaches do happen all the time for girls. Random guys slide in her DMs and send dickpics jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 6, 2021)

Julian said:


> True low tier normie girl in my friendgroup gets approached ALL THE TIME + guys messaging her on instagram its insane.


Yep this topic is a dead giveaway who here actually has experience with women, and who is just making up theories in their head

I've already made several topics about this, every single average looking girl in 2021 has minimum 100+ unread text messages in her phone, not counting all the Facebook, Instagram, Snapchats, Tinder/Bumble, Whatapp 

Of course I dont know if fat girls or super uggo girls have this amount of attention, but due to the fact that fat women only pay attention to me when Im looking good enough to get hot girl's attention, I think I can safely say fat hoes and Stacy have the exact same standards for men


----------



## Julian (Apr 6, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Yep this topic is a dead giveaway who here actually has experience with women, and who is just making up theories in their head
> 
> I've already made several topics about this, every single average looking girl in 2021 has minimum 100+ unread text messages in her phone, not counting all the Facebook, Instagram, Snapchats, Tinder/Bumble, Whatapp
> 
> Of course I dont know if fat girls or super uggo girls have this amount of attention, but due to the fact that fat women only pay attention to me when Im looking good enough to get hot girl's attention, I think I can safely say fat hoes and Stacy have the exact same standards for men



This girl in my friendgroup is gigafrauding with fakeup, recessed and has a jew nose and literally still gets a shitton of guys approaching


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 6, 2021)

Julian said:


> This girl in my friendgroup is gigafrauding with fakeup, recessed and has a jew nose and literally still gets a shitton of guys approaching


Every bluepiller in this thread right now


----------



## ezio6 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> the one who cares less in a relationship, always wins


Wake up blackpill boyos


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 6, 2021)

If she's talking to 15 other guys obviously she doesn't give a rat's ass about you nor those other guys. Probably because she's a fucking dyke in denial or a junkie whore. Ugh. I need help with my people skills.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 6, 2021)

Make sure you understand when your dating a women that you're her first option that's why she chose you.

Understand there's way better looking and taller guys out there than you that want your girlfriend

Stay on your path, share time with her and treat her well but don't get complacent and let her take advantage of you, you should always be stronger than her in the relationship dynamic, she should be the one seeking your validation and your attention

Constantly vet her. Is she feminine? Does she treat kids well? How often does she talk about other guys? How much of her friends opinion matters to her? 

By vetting her your establishing whether she's high quality or not.


Btw most women don't have that many options, only the tinder hoes and online dating hoes do and those are low quality so you should be staying away from those.

The rest rely on men approaching them and meeting through social circles. Most men are apprehensive to approach irl and friend circle wise in case they get rejected and therefore are looked at as a loser by other girls.

Just remember if all fails and she cheats on you then she was never yours to begin with and that means she was a low quality women


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 6, 2021)

Before entering LTR, set rules. If a single rule is broken, leave. Only retards cant follow basic relationship guidelines


----------



## gamma (Apr 6, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Make sure you understand when your dating a women that you're her first option that's why she chose you.
> 
> Understand there's way better looking and taller guys out there than you that want your girlfriend
> 
> ...


Is this a reddit copypasta?


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> Is this a reddit copypasta?


Lol nah, not everyone on this forum has a bleak outlook on women to the point where they're so hateful towards them and believe that she's gonna leave you once she sees a better looking/taller guy


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 6, 2021)

that’s why you cheat lol


----------



## TITUS (Apr 6, 2021)

When you date a woman she has to start reducing her male acquaintances until the only male in her life is you, and other males in her family.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 6, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Lol nah, not everyone on this forum has a bleak outlook on women to the point where they're so hateful towards them and believe that she's gonna leave you once she sees a better looking/taller guy


But isnt that exactly what happens lol

Right, she can leave you even for a worse looking guy


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 6, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> If she's talking to 15 other guys obviously she doesn't give a rat's ass about you nor those other guys. Probably because she's a fucking dyke in denial or a junkie whore. Ugh. I need help with my people skills.


Or maybe because male attnetion is so cheap and redundant to her that is means literally nothing?


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Or maybe because male attnetion is so cheap and redundant to her that is means literally nothing?


Then she's fucked in her head. Soulless. Cold. Dark. A junkie. I guarantee you!


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 6, 2021)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> Then she's fucked in her head. Soulless. Cold. Dark. A junkie. I guarantee you!


but every woman is like this


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 6, 2021)

Caesar Augustus said:


> ldar


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 6, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Yep this topic is a dead giveaway who here actually has experience with women, and who is just making up theories in their head
> 
> I've already made several topics about this, every single average looking girl in 2021 has minimum 100+ unread text messages in her phone, not counting all the Facebook, Instagram, Snapchats, Tinder/Bumble, Whatapp


It's just not true that EVERY SINGLE average looking girl has 100+ unread text messages. You are making up things here. I'm sure there are a lot of girls who have an abundance of male attention, and you met many of them, it seems. But it's not every average looking girl. 

It's not even that they couldn't get it (maybe every Becky could), it's just that not everyone of them is so atttention-seeking.


Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Of course I dont know if fat girls or super uggo girls have this amount of attention, but due to the fact that fat women only pay attention to me when Im looking good enough to get hot girl's attention, I think I can safely say fat hoes and Stacy have the exact same standards for men


Fat girls are usually bullied and end up with desperate guys who deny that they banged them after they did it or who are fat or ogres themselves.


----------



## shrek (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> How do they cope with the fact that the foid is "talking to" antoher 15 guys?
> That they are just another option, just a number in the phone. In her mind you are not special in any way whatsoever, your just an another horny dog
> 
> Maybe its because I've never dated, but I if i started talking to someone, it would be pretty fucking special to me - I can imagine if to that person I was a nobody.
> ...


Looksmaxx as much as possible. If you can get to having an average face with a gymmaxxed body and you actually go out often you too can have options (unless you’re literally a midget). I’m in the process of doing this but my friend a few years older already did and he slays easy. Just on face alone you guys would rate him normie maybe htn. But not chad. And he bangs hot girls left and right.


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Apr 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> The average woman doesn't have 15 other options.
> 
> Most women are Beckys, they don't get hit on in public or at work all the time. They don't get on bars or clubs every week. They aren't on Tinder, and even if they are, most women don't want ONS with strangers (Chad or not). The amount of men that show romantic or sexual interest in a Becky is not that big.
> 
> Also, women can fall in love just like men, and the person they love is not just "another option" for them, they genuinely love them.


lol cope. women don't fall in l*ve. how many young men are single? many (most?) 
literally every female that has social media DOES constantly get hit on and they KNOW they do have a ton of options open for them 



Aquiillaxo said:


> Btw most women don't have that many options, only the tinder hoes and online dating hoes do and those are low quality so you should be staying away from those.
> 
> The rest rely on men approaching them and meeting through social circles. Most men are apprehensive to approach irl and friend circle wise in case they get rejected and therefore are looked at as a loser by other girls.


how many females do you know that don't use social media, retard? because every single female that is on social media knows she has got many guys lining up for her


----------



## .👽. (Apr 6, 2021)

Yea they get hit on on social media but its mostly average/below average men. Good looking/high Status men dont do this, they have options themselves.

And no average girls do NOT think that they can get every man, they can get average/ugly men in 2 sec, but not good looking men. These are rare and ate taken pretty fast or slaying around


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 6, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> But isnt that exactly what happens lol
> 
> Right, she can leave you even for a worse looking guy


You're a virgin and it shows, women don't leave you for the first best looking guy or worse looking guy that gives her attention.

When shes in a relationship if she's not low quality she's only focused on you. If that was the case than women would just be leaving men everytime a good looking guy made eye contact and smiled at her jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 6, 2021)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> lol cope. women don't fall in l*ve. how many young men are single? many (most?)
> literally every female that has social media DOES constantly get hit on and they KNOW they do have a ton of options open for them
> 
> 
> how many females do you know that don't use social media, retard? because every single female that is on social media knows she has got many guys lining up for her


Just because they use social media doesn't mean they have that many viable options lmao, I've got a load of girls on my social media with less than 200 followers of which only 50 of them are guys. Which isn't that many. Then if you factor in how many of those guys are viable options to date it reduces drastically.

Not every girl has 10000 followers or more you know, those are only women who crave attention and are really attractive.

Most have between 100-1000 followers, in which they don't have that many viable dating options.

You must be tryna date instagram models if you believe that women have that many followers and viable dating options


----------



## Warlow (Apr 6, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Just because they use social media doesn't mean they have that many viable options lmao, I've got a load of girls on my social media with less than 200 followers of which only 50 of them are guys. Which isn't that many. Then if you factor in how many of those guys are viable options to date it reduces drastically.
> 
> Not every girl has 10000 followers or more you know, those are only women who crave attention and are really attractive.
> 
> ...


This is such cope omg.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 6, 2021)

Women are just tools to keep your lineage going


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 6, 2021)

Warlow said:


> This is such cope omg.


How is it cope, do you want me to screenshot girls from my university and their follower counts? Do you want me to screenshot the amount of viable dating options they have?

Not every women is some supermodel instagram hoe who has 10000 followers of thirsty guys.

Not every women has a tinder or bumble either.

Women don't have as many options as you think they do. People really here think she just walks outside and jfl she leaves you for the next better looking guy she makes eye contact with lmao.


----------



## Warlow (Apr 6, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> How is it cope, do you want me to screenshot girls from my university and their follower counts? Do you want me to screenshot the amount of viable dating options they have?
> 
> Not every women is some supermodel instagram hoe who has 10000 followers of thirsty guys.
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing if all you have is anecdotes bro. I have anecdotal experience that blow your claims out the water.

my nigga @kjsbdfiusdf literally got denied by any ugly sheboon yesterday, and he's a young chadrone. A woman has options from the library all the way to her phone.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 6, 2021)

Warlow said:


> I'm not arguing if all you have is anecdotes bro. I have anecdotal experience that blow your claims out the water.
> 
> my nigga @kjsbdfiusdf literally got denied by any ugly sheboon yesterday, and he's a young chadrone. A woman has options from the library all the way to her phone.



I mean most of the people here don't even have anecdotal experience here. They're just making up shit about women based on what happens on tinder and bumble and online dating and claiming hypergamy and that women will leave you straight away once she sees someone better

Newsflash: only a small amount of women online date

Most women will be lucky to have more than 500 followers on instagram,

Most women get approached outside like a couple times a month by guy because guys are scared of being metood.

A women has options but not as many as you think they have. Also if she chooses you there's no way she's leaving your ass asap just for the next best looking guy.


----------



## AbuSAF (Apr 6, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I mean most of the people here don't even have anecdotal experience here. They're just making up shit about women based on what happens on tinder and bumble and online dating and claiming hypergamy and that women will leave you straight away once she sees someone better
> 
> Newsflash: only a small amount of women online date
> 
> ...


You and @AlexAP are the most correct in this thread, but they're right that girls usually have a pretty decent following, but that's based on mostly IRL circles and people they know, people thinking that girls have over 10000 guys in their dms is dumb, likewise that all girls are in relationships by 16


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Apr 6, 2021)

Lmao unless youre planning on getting married, you should just spin plates until you get bored and are ready to settle down. But who would want to get married when it's designed to milk men? And unless you're going for those super conservative christian or muslim women, good luck finding a decent woman. But i personally would not want to be with these type of women because they're usually prude and boring. Imagine you want some wild sex but she's too prude to engage in that shit lmao.


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Apr 7, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Just because they use social media doesn't mean they have that many viable options lmao, I've got a load of girls on my social media with less than 200 followers of which only 50 of them are guys. Which isn't that many. Then if you factor in how many of those guys are viable options to date it reduces drastically.
> 
> Not every girl has 10000 followers or more you know, those are only women who crave attention and are really attractive.
> 
> ...


50 out of a couple hundred followers is a damn lot. So 50 options for the average female that is on social media .. of course they won't be chad but it's still 50 guys that are somewhat around average. And I've already known this, you're literally agreeing with me. Most females have a couple hundred followers on instagram and a few dozen more on a few other sites. 
what's the likelihood that out of 50 guys there's a handful that mog you? Kinda high, if not you would be fking pussy rn instead of posting here


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 7, 2021)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> 50 out of a couple hundred followers is a damn lot. So 50 options for the average female that is on social media .. of course they won't be chad but it's still 50 guys that are somewhat around average. And I've already known this, you're literally agreeing with me. Most females have a couple hundred followers on instagram and a few dozen more on a few other sites.
> what's the likelihood that out of 50 guys there's a handful that mog you? Kinda high, if not you would be fking pussy rn instead of posting here


1. I have a girlfriend I just love the blackpill that's why I'm on this site "perma virgin 666"

2.if you agree with me then we are on the same page. Women have options but the amount that guys think is drastically overstated on this site


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 11, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> How do they cope with the fact that the foid is "talking to" antoher 15 guys?
> That they are just another option, just a number in the phone. In her mind you are not special in any way whatsoever, your just an another horny dog
> 
> Maybe its because I've never dated, but I if i started talking to someone, it would be pretty fucking special to me - I can imagine if to that person I was a nobody.
> ...


Its a dog eat dog world boyo. Shouldn’t let your guard down. Or you can go the zen route. Be completely relaxed, but then you will get fucked (in very few cases, you wont) and the philosophy is to accept the emotions if you get fucked. Another option is between the two, ie between autistic redpill and complete zen, ie you take precautions redpill style but then be zen. If shit happens, next her without a care. And cut off completely from your life and friend circle.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 11, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Its a dog eat dog world boyo. Shouldn’t let your guard down. Or you can go the zen route. Be completely relaxed, but then you will get fucked (in very few cases, you wont) and the philosophy is to accept the emotions if you get fucked. Another option is between the two, ie between autistic redpill and complete zen, ie you take precautions redpill style but then be zen. If shit happens, next her without a care. And cut off completely from your life and friend circle.


its a dog eat dog world because the only thing that matters is your position, you leverage

If someone knows you cant afford to cut them off, they will be disrespectful. If they you can cut them off and replace them with someone better, they will be careful. With women and dating its the same, but even more pronounced. Relationships are nothing but a power struggle


----------

